

Show HN: Completely native bug tracker - csmdev
http://www.asitrack.com

======
adpd
_Every professional team uses version control. And nothing works better than
Subversion for complex commercial projects. So asitrack provides built-in
Subversion integration with your repositories and checkouts._

I disagree with this statement. I have found DVCS like Mercurial to be far
superior than Subversion for managing complexity in commercial and non-
commercial projects. I have increased confidence in branching as branching is
a first-class concept (see [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2471606/how-
and-or-why-is...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2471606/how-and-or-why-
is-merging-in-git-better-than-in-svn) for a good discussion on why DVCS is
better than SVN at branching/merging). I also find being able to locally track
changes without sharing them to be a huge benefit.

What are your thoughts on this?

~~~
csmdev
It's only a temporary targeting strategy. We found that people tend to be
dismissive when their favorite features are not supported, even though the
product is young. So we tailored our texts and descriptions based on the
features we currently have.

We do know that different people like different things. And that each version
control software has its advantages and disadvantages. This is why asitrack
will support both Mercurial and Git in the near future.

But we had to start somewhere and we chose Subversion. And for now nothing
works better because it's the only one we support. :)

